# BERLIN - Capital of Germany



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

11


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Berlin :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! well done kay: 

( Dmytro, ти українець?)


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

^^ 
Thank you very much for the likes and comments ! 
I wish everyone happy New Year ! May this New Year give you 1000 more reasons to celebrate and remain happy ! ^^


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

88


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome shots! :applause:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

15


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! beautiful shots specially the Reichstag - I'd been inside that when the city was still divided...will wait for more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning picture! Taken from the Domkirche?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


Thank you so much !



capricorn2000 said:


> Wow! beautiful shots specially the Reichstag - I'd been inside that when the city was still divided...will wait for more.


OK ) Thank you so much !


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Benonie said:


> Stunning picture! Taken from the Domkirche?
> Yes, this photo was taken from the Berlin Cathedral. Thank you very much !


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

22


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning pictures, Berlin is magnificat!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

General Electric said:


> Stunning pictures, Berlin is magnificat!


Thank you very much !


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful Berlin pics, Dimkaber! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shot of that (rather cruel) statue!


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice pics from Berlin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

SERVUSBR said:


> ^^Nice pics from Berlin. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much ! 
There will be many more interesting 



Why-Why said:


> Very nice shot of that (rather cruel) statue!


Thank you very much ! 
There are some more, I will show 



yansa said:


> Wonderful Berlin pics, Dimkaber! :applause:


Thank you very much !


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Toll gemacht ! Mehr! More pics please ! Your pics show us that Berlin is not just a big "Baustelle". You show us people - street life, monuments, buildings, architecture details, etc. Berlin is great because of multiculturalism with amazing churches, mosques and synagogues, museums, multikultural steetlife, etc. Thank you for your point of view sharing with us !


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Toll gemacht ! Mehr! More pics please ! Your pics show us that Berlin is not just a big "Baustelle". You show us people - street life, monuments, buildings, architecture details, etc. Berlin is great because of multiculturalism with amazing churches, mosques and synagogues, museums, multikultural steetlife, etc. Thank you for your point of view sharing with us !


Thank you very much for your feedback ! 
I am very pleased that here are people who are interested in this topic. There are photos and many interesting. Within 1 hour there will be some of them. I hope that you will like. Sorry for my English. I do not know him and I use an interpreter.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1305489?page=17


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Never seen Berlin so beautiful before...
Superb pics, wonderful thread - thank you, dimkaber! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Dimkaber, especially of statuary (e.g., top of Siegessäule), but I also really like that one of the street musicians.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for creating this interesting and beautiful thread


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! nice and clear photos of Berlin, and I specially like those old/restored buildings.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

yansa said:


> Never seen Berlin so beautiful before...
> Superb pics, wonderful thread - thank you, dimkaber! kay:


Thank you very much !



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots, Dimkaber, especially of statuary (e.g., top of Siegessäule), but I also really like that one of the street musicians.


Thank you very much ! 
Later I will continue my answer. Now there is no time ...



Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for creating this interesting and beautiful thread


Thank you very much !



karlvan said:


> wow! nice and clear photos of Berlin, and I specially like those old/restored buildings.


Thank you very much vor feedback & visiting !


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1296302?page=19


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Funny guys at the big bike! :lol:
And I love that wonderful moon impression and atmosphere in your last pic! kay:
From which year is the statue in pic No. 36?


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

yansa said:


> Funny guys at the big bike! :lol:
> And I love that wonderful moon impression and atmosphere in your last pic! kay:
> From which year is the statue in pic No. 36?


1) At night the city is transformed, other colors, other sensations) I love night walks!) By the way this photo is already a rarity ... 2011. This bridge was on restoration and now these pillars are light and on top there is a round lantern. In the next photo series I will show a newer photo.
2)
According to the information, the Charlottenburg Palace was built in 1699. These figures survived the war. They are originals. Thank you very much !


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive pictures, so beautiful! kay:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots, Dimkaber, especially of statuary (e.g., top of Siegessäule), but I also really like that one of the street musicians.


Old photo ... 20.03.2011 Pillow Fight Party at the Brandenburg Gate. They are great musicians Pickers (Band). I was delighted with them. Information about them you can read here https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pickers_(Band):)


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

General Electric said:


> Impressive pictures, so beautiful! kay:


Thank you very much ! Now there is a little time, I will look at your photos


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Impressive night shots.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dimkaber75 said:


> 1) At night the city is transformed, other colors, other sensations) I love night walks!) By the way this photo is already a rarity ... 2011. This bridge was on restoration and now these pillars are light and on top there is a round lantern. In the next photo series I will show a newer photo.
> 2)
> According to the information, the Charlottenburg Palace was built in 1699. These figures survived the war. They are originals. Thank you very much !


Thank you very much for telling me, dimkaber! 
I'm looking forward to your next Berlin impressions, you are a very good photographer. :cheers:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

shik2005 said:


> Impressive night shots.


Thank you very much, Igor !



yansa said:


> Thank you very much for telling me, dimkaber!
> I'm looking forward to your next Berlin impressions, you are a very good photographer. :cheers:


Thank you, I'm still learning ^^


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent pictures, Dima! kay:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent pictures, Dima! kay:


Thank you very much, Roman !


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

42


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, Dimkaber - and this is one of many favourites:



Dimkaber75 said:


> 47


What's going on at the last pic?


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

yansa : Great pics, Dimkaber - and this is one of many favourites:

What's going on at the last pic?  

Thank you so much for the comment, Yansa! I mostly drive my car to the center, and everywhere, and this time I went to U-Ban. I went to the Brandenburger Tor stop, climbed to the top and saw this picture. Difficulties were not to be photographed), although the feelings were not ordinary.) A policeman in a mask and with weapons was tracking someone on the roof of a neighboring building, possibly a criminal.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

50


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, your thread is really fascinating, Dimkaber!
The city is wonderful and your photos are fantastic.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dimkaber75 said:


> yansa : Great pics, Dimkaber - and this is one of many favourites:
> 
> What's going on at the last pic?
> 
> Thank you so much for the comment, Yansa! I mostly drive my car to the center, and everywhere, and this time I went to U-Ban. I went to the Brandenburger Tor stop, climbed to the top and saw this picture. Difficulties were not to be photographed), although the feelings were not ordinary.) A policeman in a mask and with weapons was tracking someone on the roof of a neighboring building, possibly a criminal.


Thank you for telling me the story, Dimkaber! 
The man looks like a member of one of the special units, maybe a sharp-shooter?
Very exciting moment, like directly taken out of a movie. 
I have great respect of this profession, people who risk their lives to
make life in out streets safer.

Great updates again - I'm particularly fascinated by the figure of the
fighting lion, a phantastic work of the sculptor! kay:
Your night shots also are very good!



Dimkaber75 said:


> 49


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the many great shots! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Dimkaber75 said:


> by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1305489?page=17


I'm pretty sure this is Charlottenburg Palace? right? This is one of the most impressive palaces in Europe I'd been to. I can still remember the large collection of Chinese porcelain and the huge garden at the back with the Tea house (Belvedere). Thanks for the memory bro.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm enjoying very much your thread, because Berlin is among my first "metropolis of influence" when I started to learn about Architecture and Urban Planning - still have the 1957 book showing Interbau Exposition, a fabulous modernist place near Tiergarten 

Since 1980s I try to know what is happening in Berlin, and very glad to see how it is right now same world class metropolis it was in 1925, or in 1965, with more good examples of buildings, public spaces and city life continuing a civilized tradition of real urban identity :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice city with nice architecture, both old and contemporary styles.


----------



## PaulJWood (Nov 14, 2017)

stunning... especially the Berlin pics


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you kay:, and lovely updates one time again. The last pic on previous page is like in a film


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Gratteciel said:


> Wow, your thread is really fascinating, Dimkaber!
> The city is wonderful and your photos are fantastic.


Thank you so much !



yansa said:


> Thank you for telling me the story, Dimkaber!
> The man looks like a member of one of the special units, maybe a sharp-shooter?
> Very exciting moment, like directly taken out of a movie.
> I have great respect of this profession, people who risk their lives to
> ...


I also respect the work of this sculptor, he is beautiful. Thank you very much Silvia !



Benonie said:


> One of the many great shots! kay:
> 
> Thank you very much !
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Eduarqui said:


> I'm enjoying very much your thread, because Berlin is among my first "metropolis of influence" when I started to learn about Architecture and Urban Planning - still have the 1957 book showing Interbau Exposition, a fabulous modernist place near Tiergarten
> 
> Since 1980s I try to know what is happening in Berlin, and very glad to see how it is right now same world class metropolis it was in 1925, or in 1965, with more good examples of buildings, public spaces and city life continuing a civilized tradition of real urban identity :cheers:


Thank you so much for the comment !



alexander2000 said:


> nice city with nice architecture, both old and contemporary styles.


Thank you so much for the comment!



PaulJWood said:


> stunning... especially the Berlin pics


Thank you so much for the comment!



General Electric said:


> Thank you kay:, and lovely updates one time again. The last pic on previous page is like in a film


Thank you so much for the comment!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/586863/view/1673741


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/586863/view/1673752


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Majestic architecture and wonderful public art!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you very much for your kind feedback !


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many good pics, hard to choose a favourite. 
I decide for this one, Dimkaber kay:



Dimkaber75 said:


> 62 In the park Tiergarten
> 
> by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/586863/view/1673740


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Berlin :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set! Hard to choose a favorite this time, probably this one:










But I love them all!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Many great pictures, inspired and well executed :applause:


----------

